# Target Email



## Smay J (Oct 5, 2019)

What is the email username and password for a target employee? I can't log into the computer without it


----------



## Aae19 (Oct 5, 2019)

Try your team member number @target.com and your password you use to sign into a zebra?


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 5, 2019)

This really isn't the place to ask this. Ask at your store, HR should be more than willing to walk you through it.


----------



## MorticiasXcorpse (Nov 1, 2019)

Does any one noes after they give u the acceptance letter they hire u or how many days take the email to receive


----------



## garbage (Nov 2, 2019)

MorticiasXcorpse said:


> Does any one noes after they give u the acceptance letter they hire u or how many days take the email to receive


Possible translation:
Does anyone know how many days after they give you the acceptance letter for you to know your start date?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Nov 10, 2019)

MorticiasXcorpse said:


> Does any one noes after they give u the acceptance letter they hire u or how many days take the email to receive


Upon receiving and accepting the job offer, receive the email, you shall


----------

